# Herniated Disc



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey to all my all my fellow injured MTBR's. As a follow up to this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=422713 i had another injury that did not present itself untill 6/19 and was fiinally diagnosed as a herniated disc in my neck alon with a degenaritive bone disease. Now i am down for another 60 days minimum and might never be able to ride like i used to. Anyone else have this problem? What did you do and how did you handle the info? All replies welcome


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Chiropractic care has the highest success rate and patient satisfaction rate when it comes to disc herniations. A chiro that does flexion distraction is best.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

mlepito said:


> Chiropractic care has the highest success rate and patient satisfaction rate when it comes to disc herniations. A chiro that does flexion distraction is best.


I respectfully disagree that chiropratic care is the best treatment for herniated discs. It might work for some but it does not work for all and did not work for me!

Get a couple opinions before deciding on what treatment is best for you. You might have to take off time from riding short term but don't write off riding in the future. My herniated discs are not the same as yours but after going through many cortisone treatments (which work for a short period of time) the doctors started treating me with radial frequency. It works very well for me and offers long term relief, enough time for me to strengthen my core muscles and I have been cleared to ride and ski. You just have to know when to say when as well as learn how to treat yourself with stretching and ice (for me) and heat for others.

Good luck in your recovery and think positive


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

No treatment works on everybody. I'm sorry to hear it did not work for you. Some patient's don't respond, and some patient's do better with surgery. However, with surgery having a 30% success rate, and combination chiro/PT having a 85% success rate. It is a good way to start.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

mlepito said:


> No treatment works on everybody. I'm sorry to hear it did not work for you. Some patient's don't respond, and some patient's do better with surgery. However, with surgery having a 30% success rate, and combination chiro/PT having a 85% success rate. It is a good way to start.


Have you heard of AxiaLif? Obviously not for everyone but I think I am going to talk to my ortho about it. See if it is for me.

Here is a link to a new article I saw on it last night, http://www.thebostonchannel.com/health/16215829/detail.html


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I have not heard of this particular surgery. However, it is still a fusion. Research shows that the fusion itself leads to herniations or advanced DDD in the segments above and below. Partial discectomies are the most successful at this time, with all the new less invasive ways to get in there. However they are not as good for broad based bulging, which is the most common. 

They keep trying this super cool titanium and carbon fiber fake disc. But the surgery is so invasive, that scar tissue is an issue. And they are showing low success in 5 year studies.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

I can only speak from my experience with herniated discs, but I found that continuing to move, good posture, and PT were the best things that I did to help the problem. Find a PT that you like and trust and follow their advice to the letter. My experience was lots of stretching initially and then ramping up the stabilization exercises as things started to heal. If there's one thing that I could go back and change about how I handled everything it would be my trying to do too much too soon. I did make it back on the bike and now I'm riding stronger than before, but it took a good 6 months to really return to being in a position to do athletic things. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## pslovo (Jun 18, 2008)

ebarker9 said:


> I can only speak from my experience with herniated discs, but I found that continuing to move, good posture, and PT were the best things that I did to help the problem. Find a PT that you like and trust and follow their advice to the letter. My experience was lots of stretching initially and then ramping up the stabilization exercises as things started to heal. If there's one thing that I could go back and change about how I handled everything it would be my trying to do too much too soon. I did make it back on the bike and now I'm riding stronger than before, but it took a good 6 months to really return to being in a position to do athletic things. Good luck and keep us posted.


^^ my advice as well ^^

I have herniations in my lumber, sacral, and cervical neck. All act up at certain times or with certain activities. Most people actually have some herniations in their lower backs - many just aren't bad enough to kick up symptoms.

My only addition to above is to really focus on core strengthening as well. And get control of the surrounding muscle spasming that can come with disc damage - it creates a vicious cycle of pain that is very difficult to overcome. I needed an epidural injection into my cervical neck to calm mine down after years of pain - that got me on the road to recovery.

I found it very key to keep active, work on positioning,and riding is actually good for a bad back - one of the activities that bothers it least (at least for me).


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Yup*



ebarker9 said:


> I can only speak from my experience with herniated discs, but I found that continuing to move, good posture, and PT were the best things that I did to help the problem. Find a PT that you like and trust and follow their advice to the letter. My experience was lots of stretching initially and then ramping up the stabilization exercises as things started to heal. If there's one thing that I could go back and change about how I handled everything it would be my trying to do too much too soon. I did make it back on the bike and now I'm riding stronger than before, but it took a good 6 months to really return to being in a position to do athletic things. Good luck and keep us posted.


I too have to agree. It's been 8 weeks now since I was diagnosed and boy it has been frustrating.

But, in the last week I've finally started riding again. The big breakthrough for me was a week off of work (I do a lot of sitting at a desk or in a car, then standing in one position at work...surgical sales)

During that week I concentrated on stretching like crazy, and following my PT's orders to a T. Keep moving, and sit as little as possible. I also go for a minimum 30 minute walk each morning. It helps a lot.

I'm still having some other leg problems, but I've been able to ride 95% pain free the last three rides (35, 45, and 50 minutes).

I'm also going to check out Chriopractic. I want to avoid surgery at all costs. I've found a great massuse and doing that every other week to keep the muscle spasms down is a key.

Ultimately, stretching, time, and controlling those spasms have been helpful for me. I've got lumber disc problems.


----------



## dmgrapid (May 5, 2006)

I started by going to a chiropractor for a couple of weeks for herniated disc (C-5) and bone spurs. Did not work for me-- ended up going to a physiatrist. He prescribed a predisone pack and PT-- worked excellent so far. I am hoping that it clears all together- I would totally agree with ebarker9-- Follow what the PT tells you to do!! I was back to riding after a couple of months- I do continue to stretch even if my neck is not bothering me. Good Luck!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Cervical issues*

I woke up two months ago with severe pain that progressed within a week into total loss of strength in my left tricep, as well as numbness in my left hand.

I had one severely ruptured disk c5-c6 and one severely herniated c6-c7. Since there was basically no option for the c5-c6 other than removal, my doctors recommended removal of both. I had the surgery seven weeks ago. The pain/numbness caused by the disks was gone immediately, but now I have residual soreness from being immobile, as well as muscle atrophy. I can't lift anything over 10 pounds or ride anything other than easy bike paths for another month. Then I have a long rode back to fitness, and permanent worry about blowing out other disks.

I wish the artificial disks had been perfected, but they are still in beta.

I have plastic spacers in place of two disks, and a titanium plate in the front of my spine in my neck. I always wanted a titanium frame, but I wanted it on my bike, not my spine...

Do whatever you can to avoid the surgery. It is not minor. I had no choice, but it should be a last resort. When you need it, you know it. If you can't do a pushup, and/or your fingers/arm are numb, see the doc immediately.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

As of yesterday I officially welcomed myself to the club, after on and off pain for 6 months I finally went to the doc, did the MRI thing, and voila - 2 shot lower lumbar disks. This really blows as I was determined to get in good shape but now won't be able to ride, at least for some time. I continued to ride, sometimes on a SS, when my pain allowed up until several weeks ago, this was not smart as I now understand. There was actually less pain on the bike than when driving or when sitting in front of the computer at work, but I think it did aggravate the problem because of the extra disk compression caused by shocks. Anyhow, here I am, undergoing physical therapy, stretching, trying to build core strength at the gym and looking for a good yoga instructor in my area. The pain is manageable for the most of the time so I don't consider surgery at the moment. My doc says physical therapy first, if that doesn't help he recommends computerized traction treatment (modern version of the rack torture). I heard swimming is good too. The stories of recovery give me hope I will be able to ride again.


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

all of you have great advice that I have heard and some I have not heard. I woke up on the 19th June with massive pain in my right triceps. I went away and then started 2 days later just to the left of my right shoulder blade,radiating down to my right triceps. I thought it was either stress [having to work again after a month off recovering from my Memorial Day accident] a pinched nerve or a combo of both. I worked fro about 10 days with massive pain in those areas. On the 28th I hit the ER and was told it was muscular and was prescribed Prednisone, Valium and Percocet. Went to work 6/30 and it was brutal Percs did nothing and I left early and went to my PCP and got X-rays that came back with bone spurs on C-5. Was prescribed more Percs and Flexeril. Ws told to stay out of work and get MRI that came back with C-5 C-6 Herniated Disc. 2 days before MRI pain went away completely, like it was never there. I had a Dr appointment to get results and rode there, not knowing the results and aggravated it up again. now I have major discomfort and slight ache that is handled with prescribed Ibuprofen. I will say the from the first Percocet Rx [6/21] till the pain subsided 6/29] before MRI I ate 42 percs. On 6/29- 6/30 I went thru what I believe to be withdrawals. I was semi Addicted. Glad that is over. I have a very personnel relationship with addiction as I am a Cocaine addict. Been clean since 9/1/99. I was not going there again, and am glad I recognized the symptoms enough to help myself this time. At this time I am out of work till 7/30. Thanks to my Short-term Disability Ins I will not have any cash flow probs. And I am not riding,hence nothing breaking I can plan my next upgrades  
Thanks for posting and I will keep up with updates and doing what I am told to recover
Scott


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Valdemar - a little advice*



Valdemar said:


> As of yesterday I officially welcomed myself to the club, after on and off pain for 6 months I finally went to the doc, did the MRI thing, and voila - 2 shot lower lumbar disks. This really blows as I was determined to get in good shape but now won't be able to ride, at least for some time. I continued to ride, sometimes on a SS, when my pain allowed up until several weeks ago, this was not smart as I now understand. There was actually less pain on the bike than when driving or when sitting in front of the computer at work, but I think it did aggravate the problem because of the extra disk compression caused by shocks. Anyhow, here I am, undergoing physical therapy, stretching, trying to build core strength at the gym and looking for a good yoga instructor in my area. The pain is manageable for the most of the time so I don't consider surgery at the moment. My doc says physical therapy first, if that doesn't help he recommends computerized traction treatment (modern version of the rack torture). I heard swimming is good too. The stories of recovery give me hope I will be able to ride again.


You sound EXACTLY like me. I went too long, I have 2 lower disc problems etc.

My biggest pieces of advice thus far (keeping in mind this is my first week of riding in 8 weeks, but so far, so good).

1. Just stop riding or doing much of anything on your back now. Bending, lifting, riding etc. You have to break that muscle spasm cycle. Find a good massuse.

2. Reverse back extentions help me quite a bit (PT will show you)

3. Accept that you now have a new goal. Riding again without pain, not being a fitness machine for now.

4. When you feel better - WAIT ANOTHER WEEK OR TWO. I pushed it WAY too hard at 3 weeks in and it put me behind. Keep stretching, light riding maybe, and walk.

5. Walk, Walk, Walk.

6. Figure out how to alternate sitting and standing at your computer.

7. Go easy when starting to ride again. Stop 10 minutes in after you are warm a bit and do some serious stretching.

Good luck. I'm not perfect yet, and may never be. But, things are coming along.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

All the advice on following the PT's plan for recovery has to be followed. I do all my stretches at least once a day (lately been twice a day and when I ride 3 times) It works great for me. It is what has allowed me to come back time and time again.

The comments about sitting at work hit home with me. I sit all day at work, very rarely leave the office now (used to sell on the road and that kept me moving) but once I changed careers it was desk time. Now I get up as much as I can as well as work on my posture.

My question earlier about Axialif was just to see if anyone has heard more about it other than what I read and heard on the news. My doctors have told me no surgery in my future. I will never let anyone cut my back open unless I can't walk!

August 6th I go back in for another radial frequency treatment (lasts 8 to 10 months for me). That treatment works very well and might help out others if cortisone has shown some help this might be your next step. Check with your doctors.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if you have ever seen how the italians season the Parma Prosciutto.
No man, I am no f...ing with you, Buy yourself an inversion table, plan to spend sessions of 15 minutes twice a day hanging upside down and see some results.C5-6-7 in my neck prevented me from doing any type of two wheels riding. Until now...


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

dueruote said:


> I don't know if you have ever seen how the italians season the Parma Prosciutto.
> No man, I am no f...ing with you, Buy yourself an inversion table, plan to spend sessions of 15 minutes twice a day hanging upside down and see some results.C5-6-7 in my neck prevented me from doing any type of two wheels riding. Until now...


As with everything else your mileage may vary. It may help, may make no effect, or actually make things worse. It is great it works for you. A buddy of mine reported no significant improvement after using one for some time. He's giving it to me, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ghawk (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. Cyclist notoriously have weak lower lumbars. (I'm former spinal cord injury therapist).
I went thru a L4 rupture. (Even though I knew and worked with several orthos- it was a chiro and my recomendation for an MRI that found it finally- I had much deferred pain in SI joint no less! that made diagnoisis difficult.) Had to rebuild my core after not being able to walk without a limp for @ a year. Also had been diagnosed with deg. disc disease.
I have a pretty extensive list of things that should be done and not done. Also, pretty extensive life style changes. 10 years pain free at over 50 years old- with much stretching, full weight training, massive full core routine, diet changes, absolutely no nsaids, vitamin therapy (not all the time but during those oxidative <-word ? times) , (the weight training and bone building done every week 2-3 times a week year round.) Also lumbar curve correction exercises and spinal lengthing and breathing - similar to vax-d.
A very large % of people esp. cardio athletes can benefit from being a COMPLETE athlete....many cardio athlete's have bone density issues amazingly enough. Usually much less in mountain bikers - but regular weight training, stretching and core balancing and spine and lumbar therapy on a regular basis is essential for that.
Note this is just imho your mileage may be quite different.


----------



## Stanley Johnson (Jul 3, 2008)

I had severe herniated discs...L4, L5, S1...my core was all locked up and imbalanced while I for years kayaked, tele skied the bumps and rode hard until I broke......for some reason though they wanted to operate I didn't want to go under the knife....

it was a lot of trial and error with PT, chiro and cortisone(which I don't reccomend as it does not solve the problem...just covers it up briefly) etc.

You really need to get on top of why and then really solve the problem...not just the symptoms!

get the swelling down, get muscles and joints relaxed and having full range of motion then be super sensible about building balanced strength and felxiblity and you can be good again.

Become a student of your body and of being super healthy and fit and you can avoid surgery.

Good Luck!


----------



## mike_f (Jul 11, 2008)

Stanley Johnson said:


> I
> it was a lot of trial and error with PT, chiro and cortisone(which I don't reccomend as it does not solve the problem...just covers it up briefly) etc.
> 
> You really need to get on top of why and then really solve the problem...not just the symptoms!
> ...


This has been my experience as well. An MRI last December revealed a bulging disc at L5/S1. Bulging disc's in the lumbar area are usually caused from disc degeneration and spinal misalignment from core muscle imbalance. I got to feeling pretty good after an epidural injection and 3 months of PT. I got back on the bike and resumed riding hard like nothing had ever happened and slacked off on my core excersises...not good.

Starting to feel good again after slowing down, resuming a rigid routine of stretching and core strengthening and easing back in to riding. With time and listening to my body I'll get back to the intensity of riding and level of fitness I really enjoy.

I'm 47 y/o and have come to grips that this is something I will most likely deal with for the rest of my active life if I want to avoid surgery. At least I'll still be able to ride!


----------



## pslovo (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone have pins/needles and tingling in their feet at all from their herniations? I get this in my lateral feet and sometimes up the leg, when standing for more than 15 minutes, or sitting for extended periods of time. My PT and stretching helps, but I still have good days and bad days.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

mlepito said:


> Chiropractic care has the highest success rate and patient satisfaction rate when it comes to disc herniations. A chiro that does flexion distraction is best.
> 
> No treatment works on everybody. I'm sorry to hear it did not work for you. Some patient's don't respond, and some patient's do better with surgery. However, with surgery having a 30% success rate, and combination chiro/PT having a 85% success rate. It is a good way to start.


 Do you have sources of your statistics or are they just your guesstimations? A quick internet search gave me success rates in the 80%'s.

My wife just had surgery for a T10 herniated disc last month. A T10 herniation is a 1/1000 as far as herniated discs go. Very rare. She was loosing control of her legs, lung, and bladder functions do to cord impingement. 
Her neruosurgeon (and the 5 others we saw) had success rates far higher than 30%!

We're pretty sure her chiropracter caused, or made the herniation worse.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I just found a used inversion table, all my doctors have requested that I get one, hopefully it will help.

Finally went out last night for a 2 hour ride and did very well, had very little pain today, not much discomfort at all. Very happy about it!

The mtb festival is 2 weeks away and I hope to be ready for it!


----------



## Swass (Dec 17, 2007)

Join ktmtalk.com and ask dr mark. A huge welth of knowledge there. look in the rider down section. And yes I ride both MTB and enduro.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

pslovo said:


> Anyone have pins/needles and tingling in their feet at all from their herniations? I get this in my lateral feet and sometimes up the leg, when standing for more than 15 minutes, or sitting for extended periods of time. My PT and stretching helps, but I still have good days and bad days.


Same here. No severe pins/needles but even if there is no pain I pretty much constantly have tingling sensation in my left foot plus a minor sensitivity loss, I can also feel it up the leg as well. Sitting or standing in position does make it worse as well. This is pretty typical as far as I understand.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

Give it a shot man,
centuries ago, the Romans and Greeks figured that out and It looks like
the old remedies are always the ones proving to be the most effective.
At first, once you invert yourself, you will notice some discomfort.
I suggest you to start with a five minutes session, It should not take you long to be able to reach a 15 minutes turn soon after.
Good luck.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

dueruote said:


> Give it a shot man,
> centuries ago, the Romans and Greeks figured that out and It looks like
> the old remedies are always the ones proving to be the most effective.
> At first, once you invert yourself, you will notice some discomfort.
> ...


I took your advice and did 5 minutes at like 80% inverted. I went full inversion for about a minute and boy that was tough (been awhile since I last did that). The first 5 minutes did stretch the back out pretty good and I look forward to increasing time and eventually learning how to really use the machine.


----------



## dueruote (Oct 18, 2007)

You will soon realize the benefits.
Man I should be advertising this product!
Good Luck.


----------



## Mr_Bones (May 1, 2008)

Green Giant said:


> You sound EXACTLY like me. I went too long, I have 2 lower disc problems etc.
> 
> My biggest pieces of advice thus far (keeping in mind this is my first week of riding in 8 weeks, but so far, so good).
> 
> ...


If you're reading this thread, read this post again. I think GG has it nailed. 
And if you're over 40, *pretend* that you have back pain and do all this stuff anyway.
You won't regret it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*oh yeah...*

and ..

8. Find a GOOD massuse and or chiropracter who uses massage as a big part of the therapy. Spend the money, it's well worth it. Break the cycle, loosen those muscles.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Update! I have had my inversion table for 5 days, did 5 minutes 2 times a day for the first 2 days, then went to 10 minutes once a day (two days did another session for 5 minutes as well) each day I still do my stretching and have ridden a little this week. The back is feeling great, most of the time it does not even feel like I ever hurt it unless I sit at the office too long. To boot I have not even gone fully inverted yet and won't for awhile. My goal is to get comfortable with 15 minute sessions, then start working in some stretches on the table and once I get stronger then I will increase the angle.

Well worth it for me!


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Reporting positive effects from using an inversion table. Did several 10-15 minute sessions @ 45 degrees, not sure if this has any long term healing effects but I do feel much better for at least a couple of hours after each inversion. I also found that walking and swimming helps in my case. Hamstring stretching helps too, just need to watch out those forward bends. Yesterday went for a ~10 mile hike, was tired but no pain afterwards, felt strong too. On the negative side sitting at work brings the pain back, I try and get up and walk every 45 mins or so, but wish I could avoid sitting at all. I got a kneeling chair which seem to alleviate my sciatic pain however it is difficult to spend whole day on it as back muscles get tired after a while and it gets uncomfortable. Next I'm going to start Bikram yoga per my doctor's recommendation, and get a memory foam mattress  Overall I can say my condition slowly improves, my only concern remains is if I'm ever going to be able to ride again.


----------



## SceneRay (Nov 8, 2008)

*success story*

According to my MRI i had 2-3 cervical herniations and a seperated AC joint in shoulder.. Dr # 1 said cortizone and a fusion. Dr # 2 said i was not even a candidate. I did some PT very costly. i joined a gym worked out 3X a week,ICE paks , Ibu's, vitamins and minerals, gradually sharp torturous pain down arm decreased. long story short it took about 2-3 years now i'm back .I can ride pain free.I'm strong and fit .i just finished 9 days in MOAB. One ride was over 40 miles. Thats my story .


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I aggravated an old herniated disc from ten years ago last week and have been intensively doing a combo of stretching and exercise. The both of them are actually more painful than the injury, but are finally providing results. I've been off the bike with separate injuries for more than a month, so it was only a matter of time until some back issue came up, as I started biking seriously due to the injury. After about a month, I always get some pain or another somewhere in my back or neck. This is by far the worst.


----------



## SceneRay (Nov 8, 2008)

one thing i did not mention was im 50 ,I have screwed up my back so many times but the consistant theme to rehab for me ahs been the core excercise and goo dnutrition.I also do not ride the stuff i used to.i ride with a strong sense of "the consquences of failure" I still have a blast and challenge myself on the techniical ascents rather than the descents which is fine. Gotta take the bot to a soccer game later


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm there -- 3 lumbars w/ spinal stenosis (narrowing of the vertebral openings), a leg-length imbalance, and some peripheral numbness (R big toe is 'asleep' along inner half ALL the time). Nothing can really be done until the deterioration requires surgery -- but it doesn't seem to be getting worse after five years. I attribute that to the riding -- the forward-leaning position and exercise keeps me more supple. I can do chiro by myself, after dealing with them for months back in the 90's. I don't run, lift weights, or carry my kids on my back anymore. My riding would be considered 'tame' by the kindest descriptions -- my biggest air is about a foot. FS is a given -- Thudbuster a must if I would choose HT again (given my size, only an Instigator or Dakota 29er will do!).

I still never get off the bike without a smile.


----------



## SceneRay (Nov 8, 2008)

Hooray for our team .great to hear more success, i too have the stenosis issue but choose to ignore it. 1' of air may not seem like much but i know youre grinnin for that instant of airlessness and feeling like a kid again. I don't run, lift the kids, kick the soccer ball, and i try not to do any plumbing. Does'nt matter how fast or how far you go, it only matters how much fun you had.


----------



## Idriver (Nov 14, 2007)

I started with lower back pain about a year and half ago. At first I tried to ignore it half hoping it would go away. It finnaly got to the point where I stopped riding and had to see my pcp who initially did nothing but give me hydrocodone. 6 months of pain meds I was sent for x-ray then mri and was advised to see a neurosurgeon. 

My diagnosis from the MRI was read as spinal stenosis secondary to DDD. Now the neurosurgeon wants to do epidural injections and possibly some pt. I told the doc I wanted surgery only as an absolute last resort. I have not had the epidural yet as this is all new info to me over the past couple of days. What results have others had from epidural injections.

As far as riding goes Last Sunday was the first time I have been able to ride in about 6 months and it felt really good. Of course after 6 months off I need to drop a few pounds.

It is also encouraging to hear all the success stories from other riders. Keep up the hard work and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## SceneRay (Nov 8, 2008)

*typical MD response*

Typical response from Dr. My advise always get a second opinion. Ice vitamins and minerals and core excercise May not be the total answer but there is no way it can't help.As you age you really have to increase the fitness effort to where it is part of a almost daily routine. Its better than the alternative which is constant pain.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

As was just said, start a pt workout, go lite to begin with and ramp up. I have had many procedures done, 4 epidurals, 2 sets of 6 branch blocks and 3 sets of 6 radial frequency treatments. For me the radial frequency works great (8-12 months), my doctors are telling me no surgery at this point.

Everyone is different but these days it appears most doctors are starting with epidurals. If you need some exercises pm me your email and I will send over the ones my therapist gave me. It will be a good start.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Best thing you can do is stick with your stretching exercises, no matter how boring and obnoxious it is. I wish I had stuck with them back when I herniated my L5 disk in my lower back, at the age of 17(tennis and genes). Now, my problems are back, though they never really went away. So, I guess it may be back to physical therapy for me Or perhaps I will stick it out. Unless of course it ruptures.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Arg. I've had ups and downs as I've been recovering from 3 ruptured discs about a year and a half ago. This morning I managed to move in a way that was disagreeable to my back while turning off the shower (of all things). I've been pretty diligent about stretching and working on strengthening my lower back...rather discouraging to think that this can still happen at any time and for no obvious reason. Oh well, back to the ibuprofen for a few days and then on with the stretching/strengthening routine.


----------



## EBbiker (Mar 15, 2007)

Ruptured L5-S1, Bulging L4-L5

A combo of exercise (cycling), PT, and Chiro "healed" me. My back is still a weak spot, but I can still do enduro length races. It was so bad that I was considering surgery till I heard a story about back injuries on NPR. You can listen to it here -

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=15807449&ft=1&f=5251891


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I wanted to apologize to ltg. I didn't see your post untill now when I was reviewing it. Thoracic disc herniations are not treatable by chiropractic manipulation. If chiropractor adjusted your wife, there is a good chance it did make the disc herniaton worse. You are exactly right. Thoracic herniations usually need surgical intervention. That sucks, and tell your wife I'm sorry she had to go through all that.


----------

